# Mathews is coming



## pyandbc (Dec 18, 2003)

Get ready to hear from Mathews its coming this month, we get to hear what they have. I cant wait to have mine.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

They're already out:
www.mathewsinc.com


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Whoops. Hoyt's already out. Pretty confusing stuff!


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

Mathews won't make any announcements until the trade show in January.


----------



## Jim Hutchinson (Jul 21, 2003)

November 15th this year


----------



## DEW (Jan 24, 2003)

*Inside out Hoyt is correct*

the 15th there will be news. They released the Outback and Mustang early last year!


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

i dont believe they released them early but they did send some of them to dealers so some people could see them.

rick


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

i just heard that mathews IS releasing their bows on the 15 th of Nov. this year so they can get them out when all the other companies are.

rick


----------



## 3-D METAL MAN (Mar 10, 2003)

*hey no hairman*

where did you here that mathews is going to release bows earlier
i call them and they said they where releasing there new bows at the show , did you get your info from a good source 
just like you guys im very impation i hope your right about the november the 15 i think its going to be a good year for mathews
lets keep our finger crossed


----------



## LXtuner (Nov 4, 2004)

im a mathews dealer and they sent a letter saying bows will be anounced on the 15th and available for order that day


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Yep guy at the local pro shop said the same thing. Maybe the promptness of companies like Martin and Hoyt lit a fire under their breeches or maybe they surf AT and saw the responses to those other lines and got a little jealous.


----------



## purplespade (Aug 27, 2004)

*They are coming.*

I talked to a dealer this last weekend and he is going to Sparta to see the new bows before they come out next week.


----------



## vodekz (Jan 17, 2003)

Mathews will come out with two new bows on Nov 15 and the other two in January 2005 at ATA show.

Vodek

PS. Keep it secret........


----------



## La Crosse (Sep 20, 2004)

Anything other than single cams?


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Uh NO..........


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

> Mathews will come out with two new bows on Nov 15 and the other two in January 2005 at ATA show


that sounds like a silly idea. Why would anyone want to order one of the first two bows when they dont know what the other two bows to be released will be?

I like the Mathews bows but I really think they need to pull their heads out of their you know what and release the bows when all the other companies do.

rick


----------



## Earl (Aug 26, 2004)

I agree. Why dont they come out with their bows when every one else dose


----------



## DANFAM (Oct 23, 2004)

Whatever they do always seems to work. They sure sell alot of bows for having their head up their you know what


----------



## bowtech crazy (Nov 5, 2004)

*NEW MATHEWS*

DOES ANYONE KNOW OF ANY RUMORS TO WHAT THE NEW BOWS WILL BE LIKE


----------



## Alaska Gary (Oct 9, 2002)

I think they will do the same last year release two bows early then the other bows will come out at the ATA show


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

I have heard about two of the new ones or at least this is thr rumors about the new ones one bow is called the Switchback kind of like an outback with some new stuff on it also a Conquest Apex that will be avalible in 12 diff colors..... This what Joepa posted on the asa forums but it is some information..... to bad it just makes you want to know more


----------



## PaPredator (Feb 6, 2004)

There are two bows being released on the 15th, a hunting bow and a target bow. The hunting bow will ship in about two weeks and the target bow will ship sometime in the middle of December. I think im right? I guess you guys will have to wait and see.


----------

